# What Kind Of Serrasalmus?



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

This is my new little serra. about 5".


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Compressus


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Appears to be a compressus to me as well


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

spots say compressus, but the color is odd, is it just me or is there a goldish hue to him


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> spots say compressus, but the color is odd, is it just me or is there a goldish hue to him


Color, eye, and anal fin are throwing me off too...I'd almost say eigenmanni. I would also expect a more concave forehead from a compressus.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> spots say compressus, but the color is odd, is it just me or is there a goldish hue to him


Color, eye, and anal fin are throwing me off too...I'd almost say eigenmanni. I would also expect a more concave forehead from a compressus.
[/quote]
i have seen compressus with yellow before , but they were 6"-7" plus, and they all had red or red orange eyes.

i still say compressus but its just an odd looking one


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

can't see bars under the lateral line. maybe altuvie?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> can't see bars under the lateral line. maybe altuvie?


This is also a possibility, Frank would be better to acknowledge it, but imo we wont know until it gets bigger in size. Frank hasnt really been available lately so who knows when he will re-appear. Is the collection point of this fish known. That would make an id abit easier.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

zhelmet said:


> can't see bars under the lateral line. maybe altuvie?


I'm thinking altuvei too.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

as compressus mature they lose their spots/bars just like rhoms do, but at 5" it shouldn't be losing spots yet.
altuvei is a definate possability, but the only sure way to know that is find out if it came from venezuala, or wait for it to grow out a few years and see if it gets that high back


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Tough one.....leaning toward Compressus though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. altuvie


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

ı think compressus.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

nice fish
thats got to be a compressus or altuvie or something 
but heres a pic of my fish which was the subject of
not being compressus which looks nothing like yours!
(rhom,altispinis,altuvie,sanchezi???????)


----------

